# Stolen Bike



## stevo4 (Jun 25, 2007)

Just spreading the word.

Someone stole a bike that was on display at the Aids LifeCycle Photo exhibit in Hollywood recently. It has a lot of sentimental value to its owner.

If you happen to come across it, please use the contact information on the flyer.

The flyer and photos can be found Here:

http://photos.imageevent.com/production/d70pictures/d70shots/missing%20bike.pdf

Thanks


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

what a douche. karma will stomp on whomever stole that bike.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

So
F-ing
Lame.


----------



## Hi-po SS 454 (Jan 30, 2008)

Can't leave your bike in lonely places, there is always a Low Life around to snatch it.


----------

